# Abridged Series



## DarkAura (Jul 5, 2013)

You know them. Countless people have tried their hands at them, but, more often than not, they fail. But there are some honest to god funny ones out there! Which abridged series do you like, and remember to also say who made it. You don't want to say Pokemon Abridged when there's, like, fifty of them out there, no?

I love Yugioh the Abridged Series by LittleKuriboh, Yugioh GX the Abridged Series (referred to as ygxtas) by DarkSideIncorporated, and Detective Conan Abridged by martialmichael126.


----------

